# Separated at birth



## Silvana (Feb 6, 2007)

Two years ago I bought a pair of white pointy toed kitten heel sling backs.





They were literally my favorite pair of shoes ever. I wore them at least twice a week.
In turn they got absolutely destroyed. But I wore them still.  It wasnt until last summer when my puppy ate the straps that I finally retired them.

But I still couldn't throw them out.  Since then I have been SEARCHING for a new pair and I FINALLY found them, on ebay, for $9.99!!
I am euphoric.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 6, 2007)

awesome!!  that's such a lucky find!  and I definitely think it's time to retire those old ones haha!  I had a pair of favorites that I finally had to get rid of a while ago and it was heart wrenching!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 6, 2007)

what a lucky find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have a pair of those except they are flats and not slingbacks, and mine are very dirty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant get up the nerve to throw them away though!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 16, 2007)

That's even more of a problem with white shoes. Lucky you! Those are way cute.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

oooooooooooooooooh HOTNESS


----------

